

Ruby on Rails 2.3.7 Released - luckystrike
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2010/5/24/ruby-on-rails-2-3-7-released

======
epochwolf
After reading through the source code changes between 2.3.6 and 2.3.7
(<http://github.com/rails/rails/compare/v2.3.6...v2.3.7>) it looks like
someone forgot to prevent the closing form and fieldset tags in helpers from
getting escaped. The developers also removed some deprecated code and related
tests. Some of the comments on the change are not encouraging. It looks like
this was pushed out into the wild a little too quickly.

------
mhartl
And the Rails Tutorial book (<http://www.railstutorial.org/>) has again been
updated:

    
    
      s/2\.3\.6/2\.3\.7/
    

I hope this doesn't start happening every day. :-)

------
samstokes
tl;dr version: bugfix release for 2.3.6, needed if you use the rails_xss
plugin.

Not sure why they didn't just call it 2.3.6.1.

------
prgmatic
Epic!

